
Surveillance state: NSW intensifies citizen tracking - femto
https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw/surveillance-state-nsw-intensifies-citizen-tracking-20181019-p50atw.html
======
xfitm3
I’m reminded of an article I read on NPR last month. Funny seeing this here
now.

[https://www.npr.org/2018/10/02/627249909/australia-and-
new-z...](https://www.npr.org/2018/10/02/627249909/australia-and-new-zealand-
are-ground-zero-for-chinese-influence)

